# Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller speed issue



## qudex (Apr 19, 2008)

i have an Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller connected to a modem that supports gigabit connections, the problem is i only seem to get speeds of 100mbps i have looked in the speed and duplex settings and there is no gigabit option.

is there anyway to get my speed up?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

make and model of the modem?

gig to a modem doesn't accomplish anything unless this is a modem router and you have other gig devices connected to the modem router. 

Your internet access if far less than 100mbps.


----------



## qudex (Apr 19, 2008)

my apologies.

the modem is a modem router and there are other gig devices connected and they are recieving the gig

the modem is an SMCD3G-CCR


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

start by updating the broadcom driver
use a different cable
try a different port on the router.


----------

